# Move to Rhodes for a year?



## cork (Jan 9, 2011)

We are considering living on Rhodes from the beginning of a summer through the end of the next summer. We are a father, age 54, and two girls, age 9 and 13. Mother, age 46 would come visit several times during this period. We currently live in Alaska and have visited Rhodes. The basic questions to start our journey are: What permission is required for a visit of this duration? Where do I go to start this process? What private schools are there on Rhodes and how do I contact them? What must I do in order to be able to purchase an automobile on Rhodes? What is the cost of renting a house within commuting distance to a school? As I said, we are just at the cosideration point of this journey, any help or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. Two things you will need are a Greek Tax number. You will need this to rent a place to stay.Also to purchase a car.Next a residence permit. Both of these can only be obtained here on Rhodes by going to the Tax Office & a police station in person.Somewhere to stay will probably cost 300- 400 € a month.There are no English speaking schools on Rhodes.For more info on schools etc you could try asking the British Consulate on Rhodes. Their email is - [email protected] . Telephone 0030 22410 22005


----------



## cork (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks. Anyone else have advice or suggestions?


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

tpebop said:


> Hello. Two things you will need are a Greek Tax number. You will need this to rent a place to stay.Also to purchase a car.Next a residence permit. Both of these can only be obtained here on Rhodes by going to the Tax Office & a police station in person.Somewhere to stay will probably cost 300- 400 € a month.There are no English speaking schools on Rhodes.For more info on schools etc you could try asking the British Consulate on Rhodes. Their email is - [email protected] . Telephone 0030 22410 22005




Do you not read or acknowledge other threads......I quote one more time THE OLD RESIDENTS PERMIT DOES NOT EXIST AND HAS NOT DONE SO FOR A NUMBER OF YEARS.

Under article 8 of the new presidential decree and article 8 of the EU directive, EU citizens who wish to stay in another member state for more than three months are required to apply for a registration certificate (veveosi eggrafis) at their local aliens bureau. The registration certificate does not have to be renewed.

Previous legislation required non-Greek EU citizens to obtain a residence permit that had to be renewed every five years.

To register, EU citizens are required to submit the following documents: a valid identity card or passport; confirmation of engagement from the applicant's employer or a certificate of employment or proof that they are self-employed. Those who are not active in the labour market will only need to submit proof of medical insurance and that they have sufficient monetary resources for themselves and their family.

The registration certificate should be issued on the spot. It is also free of charge.

EU citizens who do not register will be subject to a fine of at least 59 euros, based on articles 8 and 27 of the new decree and article 458 of the Greek Penal Code.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello What you say may be applied in Athens but here in Rhodes the police are issuing still residents permits


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

This is not about law in Athens or Rgodes, this is about both European and GREEK law. As far as I know, Rhodes is part of Greece.

What they should be issuing (as above) is the veveosi eggrafis this is not a RP but merely a ertificate of Registration


----------



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

xenos said:


> This is not about law in Athens or Rgodes, this is about both European and GREEK law. As far as I know, Rhodes is part of Greece.
> 
> What they should be issuing (as above) is the veveosi eggrafis this is not a RP but merely a ertificate of Registration


I believe the person that started this thread is American (from Alaska). Does anyone have any advice for what Americans need to do to stay for an extended period of time. Thank you.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

*Move to Rhodes for a year*



Tahoe2Greece said:


> I believe the person that started this thread is American (from Alaska). Does anyone have any advice for what Americans need to do to stay for an extended period of time. Thank you.


Unless your daughters speek fluent greek it will be very hard for them at school. They will get a lot of homework and it would be beneficial if you also spoke fluent greek to help them. There are no allowances made if they can't.

I speak from experience.


----------



## angello001 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Travel to Rhodes April/May 2012*

Hi Cork,

I was wondering if you got any good information from the forum about americans going to Rhodes? I am hoping to go there next year for a 2 week visit and could use some good advice on where to stay? rent a flat for 2 week perhaps, getting to Rhodes from Athens plan to try and go next April/May 2012. Thanks for any information and hope you are well on your way to finding your new home


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

To Americans (NOT EU CITIZENS!!!) who want to live in Greece for more than 3 months:

Disregard everything written about EU citizens above and on other threads - none of it applies to you. You cannot get a vevaiosi eggrafis in Greece. You cannot start your application process in Greece.

You MUST contact your Greek Embassy or Consulate and get a FULL list of required documents to start an application for a Visa (not permit) - once you get a visa, you will come to Greece and start an application for a Residence Permit (adeia diamonhs) which you can only do in Greece. When the application is complete, you will be given a piece of paper that allows you to stay in Greece until your application is reviewed and accepted or rejected.

The review process can take a year or more. In my case it has taken 4 months in one case, 11 months in one case and now I am in the 10th month of the 3rd case and no sign of it going through for a while yet. 

The list of documents you will need is several inches long so be prepared for that. The system is designed to make it extremely difficult for you to come here, especially if you want to work here. If you want me to give you details, feel free to ask, but the best information you will get will be from the embassy in Washington or your consulate (assuming they have the right information which is not a given either).


----------

